# portupgrade while in programs



## paean (Feb 16, 2009)

Traditionally, I've always dropped out of my window manager and any other program while running portupgrade, but I'm wondering if that's completely necessary. What potential issues can arise when you run portupgrade -arR and you are running the programs that are being updated?


----------



## Brandybuck (Feb 16, 2009)

I've never had any problems with portupgrade going on while I'm working in a desktop environment. The only quirk I've ever seen is icons disappearing from kicker after upgrading an app whose icon is in it. But restarting kicker fixes it.


----------

